# Looking for a Simpson recording



## Zombo (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi I've been trying to locate a difficult CD:

BBC Radio Classics/Carlton Classics/IMP 15656 91762

with the two piano concertos by Rawsthorne but more importantly for me, the Piano Concerto by Robert Simpson.

The soloist is John Ogdon (!),

Here is the amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Alan-Rawsthorne-Robert-Simpson-Concertos/dp/B000000TMP

AFAIK, this is the only recording of the Simpson concerto. At this point, I'd be satisfied with any recording of it so if you can tell me where I could listen/purchase a recording of this concerto that would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## Harry Sdraulig (Dec 2, 2008)

*Simpson Piano Concerto*

Hey

I've been building up my Simpson collection as well. 

I got the piano concerto off amazon.co.uk second hand, when it happened to be in stock randomly for four pounds in July earlier this year. But it seems to be out of stock at the moment.

Sorry, but if you don't have it yet, you might have to wait.

Very enjoyable piece by the way


----------

